# Coyote massacre.



## Scum_Frog

Buddy of mine got hooked up with a gentleman from central Ohio who has a few dogs trained to run coyotes. They've been running them up in my area on land we have permission for and so far after today we've taken 32 coyotes. It has been a crazy time so far and still plan on going more. We are hoping to hit 50 by end of April. This is all within about 10 miles or so. Here's a few pics of some of the Yotes.


----------



## Lazy 8

That's a good start!


----------



## RMK

a good group and some good dogs can really put up some coyote numbers. a good coyote chase is a lot of fun. i m fortunate to be able to hunt with a group in my area that have some good dogs as well. wish we would get a winter with some snow again one of these years!


----------



## ezbite

Nice!


----------



## supercanoe

Good work. Wipe them out.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Great job!


----------



## sherman51

kill em all.
sherman


----------



## beaver

I've always wanted to try that, but we don't have tracts of land down here that are large enough to run coyote hounds without ending up trespassing. Looks like a blast. Good job.


----------



## Doboy

Wow! That's fantastic. 
I went out 3 times calling,,, with 2 other OGF members about a month or two ago,,, just seen 1.
I wish that you were hunting farther South,,, near Dresden. Those yotes are all around our old hunting camp. Muskingum River area.
Will the coyotes run a circle, like a deer, fox or rabbit? If so, how large of an area?
At Night? Shotguns?
Thanks!


----------



## Scum_Frog

All ours is done during the day.....for safety reasons we run shotguns only W/Buckshot. On running circles, they do depending the set up....they will also run a straight line for miles and miles depending terrain. Yesterday we had one double back twice once sneaking passed everyone but luckily we had a guy set up behind us on a fence row and he cut out into the field at 60 yards and he dumped him. We have had the dogs run a coyote on hard ground a few miles. Eventually we may go more south but as of right now we are trying to do some damage in our area. My buddies have done a lot of work getting permission on continuous sets of land so we do not trespass. It isnt hard to get permission around us though knowing almost everyone and for the purpose of our hunts. We try to stay away from main roads as well just in case the dogs do push a Yote far and cross a road.


----------



## nuttycrappie

After you shoot them can you do anything with the hide can you get some money for it or do you bury the animal.


----------



## Scum_Frog

The gentleman with the dogs takes all the Coyote's and tan's the hide. He takes all of them to help pay for his fuel!


----------



## AtticaFish

If you can keep a tail or 2, i could tie you up enough smallmouth hair jigs to last you several years.  Good to see you are taking down the numbers..... i hear them almost every night at my house and even had one up in my yard chasing our cats about a month back. I went out after it with my head lamp and it circled me 3 different times but never got close enough to it.


----------



## Scum_Frog

AtticaFish said:


> If you can keep a tail or 2, i could tie you up enough smallmouth hair jigs to last you several years.  Good to see you are taking down the numbers..... i hear them almost every night at my house and even had one up in my yard chasing our cats about a month back. I went out after it with my head lamp and it circled me 3 different times but never got close enough to it.


I may take you up on that i'll let you know if i can keep one.....Also if you want try to get some permission for the property there and we will run the dogs through it and see what we can do!


----------



## nuttycrappie

So what is a coyotes hide use for in the market place . I find this interesting info by no means dont take this the wrong way.


----------



## beaver

They're used for fur garments, mainly trim when they're caught during the prime fur season. 

When they aren't "prime" they're used more for decoration "wall hangers" and taxidermy.


----------



## RMK

nuttycrappie said:


> So what is a coyotes hide use for in the market place . I find this interesting info by no means dont take this the wrong way.


alot of our furs are sold to china and russia and mainly used for trim and lining of garments.


----------



## Scum_Frog

nuttycrappie said:


> So what is a coyotes hide use for in the market place . I find this interesting info by no means dont take this the wrong way.


To be flat out honest I dont ask him. He's doing us a favor coming up and running his dogs in our area to help us so I dont get into the $$$ portion on it. I do know it isnt that great right now, Fur as a general is down. Someone on here who trap's may know though?


----------



## beaver

It's definitely not a worth while venture right now. He's probably not even paying for his gas honestly. There is a lot of work that goes into properly putting the fur up for very little return in today's market. 

There is some money to be made by having the hide tanned and then selling as decor on ebay, but the initial cost is pretty high.


----------



## Snyd

Its unbelievable how the population has grown. I am seeing them more and more here is Canal Winchester and they don't seem to be to afraid which is not good.


----------



## nuttycrappie

Thanks for all the info i learn something new today.thank you all for sharing your info.


----------



## Kenlow1

"Choot Em Lizabeth", I mean Scum Frog! We called one in over weekend and have killed 3 so far in last month. Shoot them all-way to populated. Neighbors dog was attacked last year by 2 or 3 yotes and the dog had to be put down. They love cats, keep cats and small dogs close house. Damned things are getting agressive and have no fear of coming close to residential areas looking for easy meals. You need to change your screen name to EXTERMINATOR (predator)


----------



## Scum_Frog

closest woods to my house is probably a mile or so.....ive been getting prints behind my barn and along my house that are giant sized. I'll post a pic that I took. Ive got a trail cam out on one of the tree's and threw out some raw beef to see if I can get one to come in one night. I have a security system with cameras so I can see it from my tablet inside the house...ive been watching that thing like a hawk!


----------



## Scum_Frog

I want this dog dead. We've got a smaller dog and I'm sure it's what is bringing the Yote around and he is 14 now so wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## supercanoe

Scum_Frog said:


> closest woods to my house is probably a mile or so.....ive been getting prints behind my barn and along my house that are giant sized. I'll post a pic that I took. Ive got a trail cam out on one of the tree's and threw out some raw beef to see if I can get one to come in one night. I have a security system with cameras so I can see it from my tablet inside the house...ive been watching that thing like a hawk!


I use driveway motion detectors. You can get them for $20. Put the motion detector/transmitter on a stake or tree wherever you think the coyotes are going to be, and put the receiver by your bed. You will know the instantly when you have a customer show up. The more expensive motion detectors are worth the extra money. They transmit a signal much further.


----------



## Lazy 8

I always wanted a coyote hide to wrap around a homemade arrow quiver that I would make. Are there any for sale and would they be suitable for what I want it for? I just want an old, washed out, gray colored one.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Im not sure if there any for sale as of now but ill ask and see.....later we get the worse the hides will become.


----------



## Lazy 8

Why later? What takes place? Warmer temps?


----------



## beaver

Just like every other animal, they have winter coats and spring/summer coats.


----------



## AtticaFish

Closest woods to my place is easily a half mile. Don't think you could run them with dogs here unfortunately. The 2 woods i hear them in most often...... one borders up to the school property and the other is a half mile to town going the other direction. I think they might travel through using a larger woods that runs up and down Honey Creek and then cross over 224 where the ends of the woods are closest. It is the spot I see the most deer cross also. But as frequently as i hear them, they either travel through each night or some have set up a home in one of those smaller woods near by.

If you can get a tail or 2, just toss them in the freezer. Tell him i will tie him some too! Heck, i'd even take a patch of blown out hide too, i don't mind the holes. Pretty easy to staple to a board and salt cure. That fuzzy hair is perfect for big fat hair jigs.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I used to work with a lady that had a large floor length coyote fur coat. Very pretty and warm ( so I'm told).


----------



## Lazy 8

I thought they were kinda scraggly looking dirty beasts. Until I saw this pic, SC. I guess, like a lot things, they clean up pretty good. Both are purdy.

I guess the price on my quiver just went up.


----------



## Lazy 8

You know Mr. Frog, I don't need a premium pelt. It doesn't even need a head on it. Just body and tail and like I said, all washed out and gray.
If your friend has one great! If not, it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## beaver

You're best bet is ebay. It is illegal for anyone without a fur buyers license to buy fur in the raw form.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Mr. Beaver. I darn sure don't wanna go to jail over a stinking coyote!


----------



## Misdirection

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Mr. Beaver. I darn surn don't wanna go to jail over a stinking coyote!


If I get one this spring you can have it. I usually go out right after the doe drop their fawns with a fawn in distress caller...


----------



## Lazy 8

Thank you brother. I hate that coyote are the biggest threat to fawns. I hate em. Poor little fawn doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## fastwater

Excellent kill for sure...
...keep up the good work.

http://www.dispatch.com/news/20170115/hunters-sought-to-reduce-ohios-coyote-population/1


----------



## beaver

Lazy 8 said:


> Thank you brother. I hate that coyote are the biggest threat to fawns. I hate em. Poor little fawn doesn't stand a chance.


I have to chuckle every time I hear that statement from someone. 

"Coyotes are the most prolific predator of fawns"

The thing is, they're also pretty much the only real predator of fawns. So it kind of goes hand and hand. Sure there are some that fall to stray dogs and in certain areas bobcats are coming back pretty strong, but really it's pretty much only coyotes. 

I used to joke around and claim to be the "best trapper in wellston"... because at the time to my knowledge, I was the only trapper in wellston. Not so much the case now, but then it was an ongoing joke between my buddies.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, I still hate em.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Heading out again tomorrow lets hope we can keep the pace up!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Oh SNAKECHARMER, I thought you were talking about the fur coat being pretty and warm....


----------



## Scum_Frog

Sadly, yet happily we ran A LOT of woods today and only kicked up one coyote that lived to see another day. Maybe. New guy today had the opportunity at one but it doubled back the way it came and cross the road. He threw a shot at about 70 yards quartering away and thought he made contact. Threw a dog on the trail and followed it to the road and had to call him off. Ran 5 blocks of woods and only seen the one. Didn't see much sign at all either. Not sure if it was a fluke day or we are actually doing some damage!!!


----------



## OrangeMilk

That is a lot of K9's in a small area. We snared 5 in a 50 acre lot and now the deer and rabbits are back and the owner only hears the coyotes every now and then instead of every night.


----------



## supercanoe

Dead coyotes make me happy. Keep it up everybody.


----------



## nuttycrappie

Was wondering whats your count up to now.


----------



## cranberrycrusher

Wow this is great. I had 2 coyotes yesterday morning come running at me and my dog at 7 in the morning. I was just talking her out to the bathroom in the front yard. They are all over the place right now.


----------



## Scum_Frog

stuck at 32......only had the opportunity at 1 this past weekend and the new guy missed....took a far shot on a bad angle....thinks he hit it but we didnt find any blood. May try again once more. We shall see!


----------



## Saugernut

Kill them all


----------



## Lazy 8

Saugernut said:


> Kill them all


Then go back for more.


----------



## Saugernut

Amen brother!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

I do not want to redirect or side tract this thought but......what redeeming value do coyote have? They kill mice and rabbits and fawn and they're nothing but opportunists. Scum_Frog, get em all.


----------



## hailtothethief

Delete


----------



## beaver

Lazy 8 said:


> I do not want to redirect or side tract this thought but......what redeeming value do coyote have? They kill mice and rabbits and fawn and they're nothing but opportunists. Scum_Frog, get em all.


You just answered your own question.


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe Scum_Frog should drop a MOAB on them?


----------



## AtticaFish

Just my observations......

I believe that unfortunately the current problem will simply spiral into another over time if we do try to completely rid the area of predators. I hate the dang things and would not hesitate to shoot one if it was on my property. Hearing them out at night fishing by myself is a sure way to put my head on a swivel. It is scary to think of them OVER populating.... they are smart critters. I've always thought they were beautiful animals though too, at least when they have their winter coats. So close to a dog, how could one not think so?

Humans have created the nuisance coyote problem that we have because of killing off and driving out the wolves long ago. I get it though, could you imagine having a pack of 100+ lb wolves in your yard instead of 40 lb coyotes? That would take some getting used to. There were no coyotes in Ohio at all until the early 1900's. The coyotes simply filled the predator void left by the wolves and were able to do so more undetectable on a lesser size scale. If the coyotes disappear, what fills the void? One benefit the coyotes might have now is keeping the numbers of feral cats down. Without coyotes, maybe that number would explode, maybe not. Maybe the rodent numbers would turn into a pandemic problem. Hard to say.

All that said, i would still not hesitate to kill a coyote near my house that was threatening my pets or made me uncomfortable.


----------



## supercanoe

Lazy 8 said:


> I do not want to redirect or side tract this thought but......what redeeming value do coyote have? They kill mice and rabbits and fawn and they're nothing but opportunists. Scum_Frog, get em all.


The most redeeming quality is that they make great bullet stops.


----------

